# Coyote season is now 24/7 365



## limige

So awesome


----------



## Rowdy Bandit

doggk9 said:


> Passed with order#4 and effective immediately


Nice. Cool sig line / tally. I never knew bears were referred to as boars. (...new every day)


----------



## doggk9

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Nice. Cool sig line / tally. I never knew bears were referred to as boars. (...new every day)


Yessir
I forgot it was even there lol. Doesn't show up on mobile.


----------



## James Dymond

So the reason for this is to give hunters more time in the woods even if it is in deer season?

Jim


----------



## The Rev.

James Dymond said:


> So the reason for this is to give hunters more time in the woods even if it is in deer season


I would assume it's to attempt to put a dent in the booming number of coyotes at this time


----------



## doggk9

Yes they extended coyote season to all 365 days to impede on your 2 weeks of gun season.


----------



## BVW

Another bonus is hunters can now legally shoot Coyote during Turkey season without worry of trying to prove the dumb "about to do damage " law.


----------



## Brian Berg

This is awesome!


----------



## fowlme

How many went out this past weekend? I could not find the change on the dnr website. I had yotes behind the house last night but I want to see the new regulations posted, to make sure. I seen the news release on the MUCC website.


----------



## James Dymond

Just so you know. I am not against killing coyotes. Just burns me that lower Michigan trappers get the shaft. We had snaring for one season, and use to have a two day check for trapping. So how does this make sense? I know I could more than double my catch rate if we had a two day check.
Even the crows are protected in the nesting season.

Jim


----------



## Luv2hunteup

WCO 4

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...r_Hunting_2-16-2016_final_signed_514871_7.pdf


----------



## doggk9

James Dymond said:


> Just so you know. I am not against killing coyotes. Just burns me that lower Michigan trappers get the shaft. We had snaring for one season, and use to have a two day check for trapping. So how does this make sense? I know I could more than double my catch rate if we had a two day check.
> Even the crows are protected in the nesting season.
> 
> Jim


The meetings are held monthly, anyone is allowed to show up and speak. I've been to 4 out of the last 6 and haven't heard this till now?


----------



## flash5153

James Dymond said:


> Just so you know. I am not against killing coyotes. Just burns me that lower Michigan trappers get the shaft. We had snaring for one season, and use to have a two day check for trapping. So how does this make sense? I know I could more than double my catch rate if we had a two day check.
> Even the crows are protected in the nesting season.
> 
> Jim


 I am not a trapper,,and dont understand what you mean by two day check? I read your post many times,,and really it does not make any sense to me.
Can you explain what you mean? For a non trapper and for someone that does not know what the trapping regulations are,, from the past or now.


----------



## doggk9

He means he wants to go 2 days without having to check his traps


----------



## fowlme

I sent an email to the the DNR asking about the change and they sent me the press release. And said you can hunt them now. By no means am I discounting what doggk9 wrote, just wanted something from the DNR incase I went out and got stopped. Thanks to all involved in this change.


----------



## doggk9

fowlme said:


> I sent an email to the the DNR asking about the change and they sent me the press release. And said you can hunt them now. By no means am I discounting what doggk9 wrote, just wanted something from the DNR incase I went out and got stopped. Thanks to all involved in this change.


No worries, they just drag their feet updating things sometimes.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

BVW said:


> Another bonus is hunters can now legally shoot Coyote during Turkey season without worry of trying to prove the dumb "about to do damage " law.


Hopefully this will have a big impact on numbers. I know many turkey hunters that have incidentally called in coyotes. There are a lot of guys in the woods this time of year that aren't coyote hunters.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Hopefully this will have a big impact on numbers. I know many turkey hunters that have incidentally called in coyotes. There are a lot of guys in the woods this time of year that aren't coyote hunters.


Thanks for that, turkey call may be a good tip / technique for the inexperienced if one is hunting coyotes.

BTW, besides maybe a trophy or a pelt could anyone offer good uses for the harvested animal (is the meat good, recipes, etc?).


----------



## doggk9

99% of the pelts are probably no good by now depending on location.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit

Ah that's right, someone before mentioned mange etc. What do most hunters do? Just dispose? Bury the entire carcass? Anyone out there eat them?


----------



## Brian Berg

Here's the official document. 
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...edator_Hunting_for_Action_Signed_517093_7.pdf


----------



## BVW

Well to be really technical... you need to wear orange in and out of your hunt or stand  


NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Hopefully this will have a big impact on numbers. I know many turkey hunters that have incidentally called in coyotes. There are a lot of guys in the woods this time of year that aren't coyote hunters.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

fowlme said:


> How many went out this past weekend? I could not find the change on the dnr website. I had yotes behind the house last night but I want to see the new regulations posted, to make sure. I seen the news release on the MUCC website.


Well, you missed out. Effective immediately means effective immediately. There is nothing to wait for. It's law to now hunt 365 day a year on the 14th of April.


----------



## TVCJohn

Brian Berg said:


> Here's the official document.
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...edator_Hunting_for_Action_Signed_517093_7.pdf



Thanks for posting that. I seen the below sentence in there. As I read that, quietly sitting in a blind on a large field or crossing with a night scope on a .22 or .17 is not allowed. You have to use a call or dogs, otherwise you're illegal if you do not use them??? 




> Nighttime hunters would be required to hunt with the aid of game call or predator call or with the aid of dogs only.


----------



## fowlme

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Well, you missed out. Effective immediately means effective immediately. There is nothing to wait for. It's law to now hunt 365 day a year on the 14th of April.


Yes I missed out but, I read the post on Sunday night which was 3 night after the effective date and 2 nights after they were there but all is good. They will be back and I have all year.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

fowlme said:


> Yes I missed out but, I read the post on Sunday night which was 3 night after the effective date and 2 nights after they were there but all is good. They will be back and I have all year.


Go get em'!


----------



## limige

TVCJohn said:


> Thanks for posting that. I seen the below sentence in there. As I read that, quietly sitting in a blind on a large field or crossing with a night scope on a .22 or .17 is not allowed. You have to use a call or dogs, otherwise you're illegal if you do not use them???


Rules have always been written that way.


----------



## flash5153

I think they do this for a good reason. They dont someone who is up to no good ,,and carrying a gun,,to be able to say that they are coyote hunting,,or crow hunting. If you dont have a coyote call or coyote dogs,,crow calls,,ect,,,,you are not coyote hunting!! But maybe I am wrong??


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

flash5153 said:


> I think they do this for a good reason. They dont someone who is up to no good ,,and carrying a gun,,to be able to say that they are coyote hunting,,or crow hunting. If you dont have a coyote call or coyote dogs,,crow calls,,ect,,,,you are not coyote hunting!! But maybe I am wrong??


Every time I come on here the dumbing down effect is roarin' hot coals in the boilers. I give up.


----------



## DV15B20

Fishman95 said:


> I'm surprised they're allowing nighttime coyote hunting when fox season is closed. Or did fox season change too?


Fox season is still a season. 
ONLY Coyotes are year round now.


----------



## flash5153

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Every time I come on here the dumbing down effect is roarin' hot coals in the boilers. I give up.


LOL. Sorry ,,it was late,,just a thought I had at the moment.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

flash5153 said:


> LOL. Sorry ,,it was late,,just a thought I had at the moment.


LOL. You don't need an e-caller or a hand held one. You can squeak with your mouth or kiss the back of your hand.


----------



## DFJISH

Before I get lynched as a coyote-hugging, animal rights nut case I'll say that I've been hunting/trapping coyotes for more years than lots of fellas have been alive.* I'm also self-serving like every single other hunter on this forum.* I'm a fur taker and will continue to pursue coyotes only when predator fur is prime. I have always supported coyote killing as a practice of ADC, but shooting them just because it's fun violates my own code of ethics. As a result of this law change, coyotes that have never(or never will) killed a calf, fawn, or other species of game species will be shot just because it's legal. Litters of pups will be exterminated because some trigger-happy "hunter" thinks it's a good thing to do. Callers/hunters will kill the gullible juveniles so that when the fur is prime, only the wariest survivors will be left.
I think the DNR had it right with the previous law that invasive coyotes could be shot if they were doing damage or about to do damage. Now it's OK to kill coyotes on the ASSumption that they are all calf, fawn, and game killers. Did I mention that we are ALL self-serving?
Did anyone read Ken Darwin's article in the recent issue of Woods-n-Waters news? In my book he's the poster boy for coyote-haters. He calls for a no-holds barred attack on coyotes and even den hunting._ "Pick off the female and destroy the den."_ I never had much respect for Darwin. He apparently is the greatest fisherman/hunter of all time in MI. Every month he has at least one article on some incredible trophy he shot or caught, be it bird, mammal, or fish. He takes the trophy of a lifetime every month. BS!!!! His latest rant to "take up arms" to kill any coyotes anywhere, anytime is enough to make me puke. He conveniently never mentioned the fact that most of what most coyotes eat is NOT venison. Anything can be supported by data if one cherry-picks the data. KD supports killing more coyotes because that will mean more deer so he/we will see more deer while hunting. Did I mention that we are all self-serving?
The law has been changed. More coyotes will be killed and the survivors will adapt to the pressure. I'm going to skip the summer slaughter and spend my days fishing.


----------



## fowlme

I do not believe that all the predator hunters will be out all year putting the smack down on coyotes. will they get harder to hunt? I don't think any harder than during the hunting season, the difference is before they had time to let there guard down, but then again I am new at this stuff. I do know that fur prices tanked this last winter and some people that normally trap 150 plus coyotes per year pulled their traps. so since they did not take what they normally do in a year the population is that much more. The Fed implemented a Spring Snow Goose Conservation order years ago to help with the population of snow geese and people though oh my god they are going to wipe them out, Nope and after years of doing this it is still growing.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

DFJISH said:


> Before I get lynched as a coyote-hugging, animal rights nut case I'll say that I've been hunting/trapping coyotes for more years than lots of fellas have been alive.* I'm also self-serving like every single other hunter on this forum.* I'm a fur taker and will continue to pursue coyotes only when predator fur is prime. I have always supported coyote killing as a practice of ADC, but shooting them just because it's fun violates my own code of ethics. As a result of this law change, coyotes that have never(or never will) killed a calf, fawn, or other species of game species will be shot just because it's legal. Litters of pups will be exterminated because some trigger-happy "hunter" thinks it's a good thing to do. Callers/hunters will kill the gullible juveniles so that when the fur is prime, only the wariest survivors will be left.
> I think the DNR had it right with the previous law that invasive coyotes could be shot if they were doing damage or about to do damage. Now it's OK to kill coyotes on the ASSumption that they are all calf, fawn, and game killers. Did I mention that we are ALL self-serving?
> Did anyone read Ken Darwin's article in the recent issue of Woods-n-Waters news? In my book he's the poster boy for coyote-haters. He calls for a no-holds barred attack on coyotes and even den hunting._ "Pick off the female and destroy the den."_ I never had much respect for Darwin. He apparently is the greatest fisherman/hunter of all time in MI. Every month he has at least one article on some incredible trophy he shot or caught, be it bird, mammal, or fish. He takes the trophy of a lifetime every month. BS!!!! His latest rant to "take up arms" to kill any coyotes anywhere, anytime is enough to make me puke. He conveniently never mentioned the fact that most of what most coyotes eat is NOT venison. Anything can be supported by data if one cherry-picks the data. KD supports killing more coyotes because that will mean more deer so he/we will see more deer while hunting. Did I mention that we are all self-serving?
> The law has been changed. More coyotes will be killed and the survivors will adapt to the pressure. I'm going to skip the summer slaughter and spend my days fishing.


Maybe in the L.P. but the coyote is the main predator of deer in the 2 studies done so far with one more study pending, with the exception of the wolves are killing more adult deer than any other predator in the U.P. according to the 2nd study. I agree with folwme. Not every swinging [email protected]$ will be hunting all year round. We all ready hunted them, 100's of us year round anyways all around the U.P. and it hasn't morphed into the apocalypse. I never have done it for fun and most of my fellow predator hunters haven't either. What has got out of control is the ignorance from the un-knowing animal right do gooders that think coyote contests are just for fun. There isn't one person in the 1/2 dozen or more I do in the winter that are there for fun. It's mostly farmers and trappers that know its time to kill off the coyotes. Down state, maybe it's a different mentality but I'm guessing it's not.

As far as what else they eat it is a lot of partridge eggs and their young. Woodcock eggs, turkey eggs and young. One group of coyotes can kill off an entire 2-3 square mile marsh and all of its egg layers nests and most of the chicks. But that is okay, it's your right and I respect it to not hunt them, but I won't stop. I killed 23 one Spring on a 640 acre farm. No shortage there.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Besides Jish, The ones going out for fun ain't going to see or kill any anyways. They haven't a clue what to do and will be over calling them or not calling them right at all. Personally, I never call them. I just hunt them.


----------



## rwbaker

So is this open to state land or is it just private ?


----------



## Brian Berg

rwbaker said:


> So is this open to state land or is it just private ?


Statewide. 
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...edator_Hunting_for_Action_Signed_517093_7.pdf


----------



## zac_369

Brian Berg said:


> Statewide.
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d...edator_Hunting_for_Action_Signed_517093_7.pdf


State parks and state recreation areas are off limits April 1- September 14
Also, no dogs April 16- July 7


----------



## fr3db3ar

James Dymond said:


> So the reason for this is to give hunters more time in the woods even if it is in deer season?
> 
> Jim


I think the title is a little misleading as it doesn't change rules that surround your deer hunting in Nov at all. Deer rules have always taken precedence during that 2 weeks and the week leading up to it.


----------



## limige

What you mean no rim fires at night?


----------



## fr3db3ar

limige said:


> What you mean no rim fires at night?


Where did get this?

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## wolverines

fr3db3ar said:


> Where did get this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


I think he's referring to the MI deer firearms season (Nov 15-30). Not sure though...


----------



## limige

Yes it was in reply to the previous comments about firearms season. 

I do believe coyote is open just not for night hunting with rimfire correct? (Firearm deer season )


----------

